# 06 GTO diff noise



## wrx05sti (Sep 5, 2019)

I have a 06 GTO that has 51k on it, the rear diff makes a clunking sound when shifting...more so when cold but still does it when warmed up. I did change the diff fluid and went with synthetic and friction modifier, is this just one of the quirks that the second gen GTOs have....the car is stock, other than a tune. thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Check the driveshaft rubber joints and center bearing and carrier.

Larry


----------

